# Improve your battery life tenfold



## josh0426 (Sep 14, 2011)

Do any of you Thunderbolt Devs think that this could be of any benefit to us? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1621808&page=2


----------



## bullonwall (Jul 31, 2011)

This would be awesome if this could work. I get pretty good battery life now, but if what he says is true, 50 hours would be insane. Crap, 25-30 Hours would be awesome!

Good find,

Thx,
~BULL


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Just read the whole thread. Basically everyone who has done it has gotten an error in the end. Except for this guy that it so happens worked perfect for him. Plus all smartphones biggest battery drain is the phones radios then the screen. I noticed this when I got my bolt to replace my dinc. One day I noticed that I left my dinc on and when I checked my battery life. It was reading 7 days.

In his anthem rom thread for the dinc. Someone asked him how he got 54 hrs and he said hardly no web surfing. So basically saying he didn't use his phone hardly. If you want to sell this as a great battery saver. Wouldn't you post screenshots of this great battery life you are boasting about?

So if its to good to be true. Its usually is.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Just read the whole thread. Basically everyone who has done it has gotten an error in the end. Except for this guy that it so happens worked perfect for him. Plus all smartphones biggest battery drain is the phones radios then the screen. I noticed this when I got my bolt to replace my dinc. One day I noticed that I left my dinc on and when I checked my battery life. It was reading 7 days.
> 
> In his anthem rom thread for the dinc. Someone asked him how he got 54 hrs and he said hardly no web surfing. So basically saying he didn't use his phone hardly. If you want to sell this as a great battery saver. Wouldn't you post screenshots of this great battery life you are boasting about?
> 
> ...


+1 I can get great battery life too if I didn't use my phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Moved to general.

Also looks like snake oil to me.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

It just amazes me as to how quick some people are to try something that they dont even know how it will affect their phone. I mean I would be afraid it might brick it or whatever it might do. This reminds me of all these improve gas mileage snake oils that was out there. Anyone remember the tornado or better yet the Throttle body spacer? Its a good laugh to read all of them trying to get this to work but always getting errors. The guy who posted this tweak say oh thats ok of you get the error it should still work. Last I heard if you get an error that means its not working right. Has this definition changed suddenly? lol


----------



## josh0426 (Sep 14, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> It just amazes me as to how quick some people are to try something that they dont even know how it will affect their phone. I mean I would be afraid it might brick it or whatever it might do. This reminds me of all these improve gas mileage snake oils that was out there. Anyone remember the tornado or better yet the Throttle body spacer? Its a good laugh to read all of them trying to get this to work but always getting errors. The guy who posted this tweak say oh thats ok of you get the error it should still work. Last I heard if you get an error that means its not working right. Has this definition changed suddenly? lol


I dont worry much about bricking a phone, dont really thing you can. IMO


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

josh0426 said:


> I dont worry much about bricking a phone, dont really thing you can. IMO


Wow.... I hope you're not the type to flame a dev when you do brick. With that attitude you are more likely than anyone lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## josh0426 (Sep 14, 2011)

No Im not the type to flame anyone. Ive been doing this a long time, since my original moto razr days. I would like for any of you to show me truly bricked phone. If it is truly bricked, chances are its a hardware failure, not from flashing roms or dicking with config files, this is all minor stuff and you can always recover from it. The hardware failures not so much.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Lets not bash the OP. Chances of him really doing any damage to his phone past reformatting and flashing again are not likely to happen.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> Lets not bash the OP. Chances of him really doing any damage to his phone past reformatting and flashing again are not likely to happen.


Not trying to bash. Just my point is how blindly people will do something like this to try and her something that is virtually. Impossible on these phones. Just like looking for the holy grail. So of it seemed like I was bashing the op. It wasn't my intention to do that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh and I totally agree that there are times that people's faith in what technology can do crosses over in the the realm of magic and can't be described by any law in physics 

I was just trying to douse any fire that might start when someone takes it to the next level. I'm well versed in the flamewars that erupted in the past with the thunderbolt.


----------



## josh0426 (Sep 14, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> Not trying to bash. Just my point is how blindly people will do something like this to try and her something that is virtually. Impossible on these phones. Just like looking for the holy grail. So of it seemed like I was bashing the op. It wasn't my intention to do that.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


If you dont like the content of the thread, dont read it. If you did read the OP I was asking Developers a question, and I certainly dont see Recognized Developer under your profile pic. This is why I left XDA for so long. This will be my last post on this topic on this forum. [background=rgb(204, 204, 204)]I find your lack of faith disturbing[/background]​ .This topic on a few other forums is going much better.

Many thanks and best regards,
Josh Wyatt
Mod you may delete or lock thread


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

josh0426 said:


> If you dont like the content of the thread, dont read it. If you did read the OP I was asking Developers a question, and I certainly dont see Recognized Developer under your profile pic. This is why I left XDA for so long. This will be my last post on this topic on this forum. [background=rgb(204, 204, 204)]I find your lack of faith disturbing[/background]​ .This topic on a few other forums is going much better.
> 
> Many thanks and best regards,
> Josh Wyatt
> Mod you may delete or lock thread


May not be a dev but I do know there is nothing you can do to make these phones get over 50 hrs on a charge. If you would of read his thread on one of his roms you would of saw a person asked him how he got that and he basically said he hardly used the phone. Plus he did this on a dinc. So he can't compare battery life of a non 4g device to a 4g device. Plus screen size has a major affect on battery life to. I had a dinc and if I left the phone alone it could last 2 days on a charge. So his tweak does nothing as I used my phone just like he did and got the same life out of it. Only difference is I didn't use his rom with the tweak. So to say this tweak works I would get 4 days of battery life.

Don't get upset because people calls this tweak snake oil. You just have to come to the realization of there is no setting out there that will give you bettery battery life while allow you to use the phone at the same time. Its like people wants better performance out their vehicles but at the same time better gas mileage. Its not possible.

If you would of read what I wrote I was talking about the people on the thread over on xda and not you. Its snake oil as he hasn't tested it out on any other phone and his 54 hrs was from a one time thing of basically letting the phone set. So it don't take a dev to see that. Third no one can get it to work as they get errors.

Best way is for you to try it as like you said your not afraid to try stuff like this as by what you said the bolt can't be bricked. So pull the trigger and let us know how it works.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

I tend to agree it's pretty hard to actually permanently brick your phone unless you mess up the recovery or bootloader. If you're just messing with the rom files itself you can always wipe the system and restore it. However software that runs very low at the system level could cause overheating or other hardware failures to occur although I'm not sure what the chances of that are. Honestly though as much as I love making my battery last a long time it's unlikely on the stock battery you're going to get more then 5 or 6 hours if that. Before I got my extended battery I never got a whole day out of my phone it was always on the charger. The way the Thunderbolt is designed it just isn't possible to get more then that even with software mods. That's one of the reasons I want to get a Gnex is has better battery life on the Extended battery without the extra bulk (however if you want the extra bulk you can get the 3800mAh battery and get like 3 days battery life lol.) I've had the Thunderbolt for over a year and more than likely something like this wouldn't give you that much more battery life. There have been so many different mods and tricks to increase battery life it's not even funny. I really just don't see something like this being made after a year and magically making my phone last all day on the stock battery. Anyways hope no one feels like I'm flaming or bashing not really meaning to just stating how I feel about all this after having this phone for so long.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I've probably tried 10 different roms in which someone posted about 3 days on standard battery. I sync everything so I understand now I will never have great battery life. Every rom was about the same.(I understand that this mod is different and I'm not knocking it) I'm not saying some mod mightn't help but I know if I really want great battery life I shouldn't sync so many things...but that's the reason I wanted a smart phone to begin with.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not saying any names here but a dev over on the droid incredible 2 forums made a rom hat bricked at least two people's devices. How it bricked them and whether it was the devs fault or not isn't important because it bricked. So all of you people that think it can't happen should do some searching because it does happen and can happen. I also think this tweak is snake oil. I highly doubt you could even get that kind of battery even if you left your phone on standby.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## deno24 (Oct 28, 2011)

the only thing ive used to extend my battery that actually works is juice defender lite, it cuts your data off when the screen cuts off. i get a minimum of 50% longer bat life with heavy use, and i was getting about six hours with heavy use, now i get up to 10 hours. like i said heavy use should easily double with normal use.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> ...all of them trying to get this to work but always getting errors. The guy who posted this tweak say oh thats ok of you get the error it should still work. Last I heard if you get an error that means its not working right.


 That script changes a myriad of values and receiving an error when setting one or two or more won't negate the other settings. It's not all-or-nothing. The script wasn't made for a TBolt either so it could be as simple as modifying that line to a value that's compatible with the TBolt.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I want to see screen shots of this 50+ hours of life and see what was using the battery. Notice how we don't see those and you would think he would have those to sell his snake oil. Plus its well known the dinc has always got good battery life. He just posts a script that is suppose to give great battery life.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b1ackplague (Jul 12, 2011)

Im not convinced that this thing is really working that well. Seems like a placebo but someone got 72% (5+hrs talk time) of their usage as voice calls and 37 hours on the battery.

I modded the settings in Thundershed, ill reflash and test tonight. Im not expecting much but I am really hoping it works.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

I will give it a shot and use it with my tethering. I can give it a quick run and see how it does on 4g lye bolt. I am expecting no change lol.

I remember people talked about what was it conditioning your battery and bump charges and so on. I even tried juice defender and it showed no significant gains in battery life. Atleast this mod is free lol.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b1ackplague (Jul 12, 2011)

I figure ill give it 2-3 days testing. If there's no noticeable gain then I'm going back to stock Thundershed 1.5 with Imoseyon Lean Kernel 6.1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the internet (Dec 2, 2011)

Just get BatteryXL, it actually works. It saves battery by shutting off data, Wi-Fi, auto sync, Bluetooth, GPS, etc, when not in use. Very programmable, and I've seen big gains from it. People say the display is your biggest killer, but having your radio on all the time kills it too. The guy on the first page talking about his Incredible lasting 7 days... It isn't connected to a broadband network. Think about non smart phones and how long they last. 
Best battery saving tip I can offer is to uninstall Fun Gallery if you have it... That thing eats your battery like a snack.


----------

